# anyone living in tauranga?



## aotearoasummer (Aug 28, 2012)

i need information on tauranga please. what is it like to live in tauranga? the weather, the best and safe areas to live in tauranga, are there a lot of jobs for caregivers/nurse aids? what is the best motel etc to stay at when arriving in tauranga? what is the best real estate agency to go through when looking to rent a house? also how does everyone feel about living in tauranga and why do you love living there. thankyou.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi

I live in Tauranga. I actually LOVE it here. I have done quite a few posts on ExpatForum about life here in Tauranga. You will find all the info you need here, so just type in "tauranga" in the search bar at the top of the box showing all posting subjects in this NZ forum...this will filter through and find all the info you want. Try this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne.../48846-moving-nz-honest-opinion-tauranga.html for one of the posts I have put in. There are more

Feel free to contact me directly for all of your questions if there is any further info you need

Jen


----------

